# <3 love ugbodybuilding <3 newbie, need some guidance please



## 8bithero (Dec 15, 2022)

Hello team,

Just wanted to start by saying wow this forum is amazing, its one of my favs, i've been lurking for months and just singed up - info here is very helpful for newbies like me, I've learned tons by going thru the threads in the last few days.

Hope this post is ok, please let me know if anything here is not allowed.

BACKGROUND:

I'm 26 yo and I'm just getting started so have a few questions cause I'm a bit worried.
I've started looking into getting testosterone from UGL because doctors here think my levels are in the range (they're at the lower end) and there any no TRT clinics in my AU/NZ. I'm planning to run the lowest required dose and hopefully convince my doctor to at least order blood tests for me every month or two.

I'm planning to order the test from steroidify, I've gone thru a few threads and seems like they sell high quality stuff.

QUESTIONS:

The questions I have are about resources. I apologize if these are very basic questions but i cant find proper and quality answers anywhere and I hope this helps to other future memebers as well.

I'd really appreciate it if anyone can point me to any resources we have here on the forum or anywhere else around getting started with testosterone (I've found some bits and pieces but I kinda wanna check if experienced members here have a list of things they did before a successful start)

- how to verify sites and ugls and brands before ordering (I've been going thru tons of threads and looks like that's the best way unless there are other ways?)
- how to test the quality of your testosterone liquid?
- how to check if the batch is from a legit brand?

- guidance around how much to start with (I'm thinking of starting with 80mg a week)
- and how to inject? do I also need to place an order for injections from the same website or can I just get it from local pharmacies without a prescription? what kinda injections are best etc?
- I've seen different kinda bottles online - some are vials (10ml) and others are amps (1ml) - what do you prefer and what do you do after injecting with the rest of the vial or amp (e.g. if I was to inject 50mg / 250ml, can I keep the rest of the amp or does it go bad), does vial come with like a cap you can put on so it lasts longer after opening?
- videos or tutorials around injecting and sterilization etc
- what to do after injecting the first time, are there any indications you've done it right, any pain on anything you should keep in mind or go to an emergency room?
- lastly, what are your opinions on using UGL for long-term TRT, cause I cant get it from docs or clinics here? is there anything i should know or consider before going for it...?

Many thanks <3


----------



## beefnewton (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 15, 2022)

Where did you spend months and months reading? The music threads?


----------



## Allthingsbliss (Dec 15, 2022)

Hi Mate,I too have found out they are quite strict here in oz trying to get trt.If you want a source go to the gym and hit up the biggest dude there.🤫


----------



## Yano (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Badleroybrown (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Badleroybrown (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Robdjents (Dec 15, 2022)

At least he used paragraphs


----------



## 8bithero (Dec 15, 2022)

Oh guys, cmon. I know the post is long (and prolly badly written) and asking too many things that have prolly been covered somewhere
Its all good, ill keep going thru old threads/posts, ive mainly been looking into posts around how to buy safely and sources and stuff coz i had no idea 
Any ways, thanks


----------



## JuicePro (Dec 15, 2022)

Bro is singed up


----------



## JuicePro (Dec 15, 2022)

On a real note, people are giving you a hard time because you supposedly 'spent months lurking' but your questions are extremely basic information that is readily available.


----------



## BigChief1 (Dec 16, 2022)




----------

